# server.sh erzeugt hoher load (unendlich viele prozesse)



## rootless (19. Aug. 2009)

tach mal wieder...

mein server hat unmengen an load 2-10 und lahmt extrem.
top zeigt mir das an

```
1590 root      18   0  2372  952  756 S    0  0.3   0:00.00 cron
 1591 root      21   0  2440 1024  880 S    0  0.3   0:00.00 sh
 1592 root      18   0  2440 1052  908 S    0  0.3   0:00.00 server.sh
 1604 root      15   0 35676 7912 5464 S    0  2.6   0:00.02 php
 1660 root      18   0  2372  952  756 S    0  0.3   0:00.00 cron
 1661 root      21   0  2440 1020  880 S    0  0.3   0:00.00 sh
 1662 root      18   0  2440 1052  908 S    0  0.3   0:00.00 server.sh
 1666 root      18   0 35676 7912 5464 S    0  2.6   0:00.01 php
 1771 root      21   0  2372  952  756 S    0  0.3   0:00.00 cron
 1774 root      23   0  2436 1020  880 S    0  0.3   0:00.00 sh
 1777 root      18   0  2440 1052  908 S    0  0.3   0:00.00 server.sh
 1781 root      18   0 35676 7912 5464 S    0  2.6   0:00.02 php
 1906 postfix   15   0  5496 1756 1420 S    0  0.6   0:00.00 anvil
 2038 root      18   0  2372  952  756 S    0  0.3   0:00.00 cron
 3425 root      19   0  2372  952  756 S    0  0.3   0:00.00 cron
 3427 root      21   0  2440 1024  880 S    0  0.3   0:00.00 sh
 3428 root      18   0  2444 1052  908 S    0  0.3   0:00.00 server.sh
 3431 root      18   0 35676 7912 5464 S    0  2.6   0:00.02 php
 3628 root      16   0  2436 1024  880 S    0  0.3   0:00.00 sh
```


```
server1:~# ps -ef | grep server.sh
root      1591  1590  0 12:57 ?        00:00:00 /bin/sh -c /usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh > /dev/null 2>> /var/log/ispconfig/cron.log
root      1592  1591  0 12:57 ?        00:00:00 /bin/bash /usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh
root      1661  1660  0 13:43 ?        00:00:00 /bin/sh -c /usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh > /dev/null 2>> /var/log/ispconfig/cron.log
root      1662  1661  0 13:43 ?        00:00:00 /bin/bash /usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh
root      1774  1771  0 13:20 ?        00:00:00 /bin/sh -c /usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh > /dev/null 2>> /var/log/ispconfig/cron.log
root      1777  1774  0 13:20 ?        00:00:00 /bin/bash /usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh
root      3427  3425  0 12:59 ?        00:00:00 /bin/sh -c /usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh > /dev/null 2>> /var/log/ispconfig/cron.log
root      3428  3427  0 12:59 ?        00:00:00 /bin/bash /usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh
.... und noch gaaaanz viele zeilen davon....
```
kann nicht normal sein oder?

ansätze wieso das passiert und wie ich das lösen kann?


----------



## planet_fox (20. Aug. 2009)

was mir auffällt ist 


```
1814 root      18   0  2372  956  756 S    0  0.3   0:00.00 cron
 1816 root      22   0  2436 1020  880 S    0  0.3   0:00.00 sh
 1817 root      18   0  2444 1056  908 S    0  0.3   0:00.00 server.sh
 1820 root      15   0 35680 7916 5464 S    0  2.6   0:00.01 php
 2038 root      18   0  2372  956  756 S    0  0.3   0:00.00 cron
 2039 root      21   0  2440 1016  880 S    0  0.3   0:00.00 sh
 2040 root      24   0  2444 1056  908 S    0  0.3   0:00.00 server.sh
 3076 root      15   0 35676 7912 5464 S    0  2.6   0:00.01 php
 3252 root      18   0  2372  956  756 S    0  0.3   0:00.00 cron
 3253 root      21   0  2436 1020  880 S    0  0.3   0:00.00 sh
 3256 root      18   0  2440 1056  908 S    0  0.3   0:00.00 server.sh
 3259 root      15   0 35680 7916 5464 S    0  2.6   0:00.02 php
 3445 root      18   0  2372  956  756 S    0  0.3   0:00.00 cron
 3447 root      24   0  2440 1024  880 S    0  0.3   0:00.00 sh
 3449 root      18   0  2440 1052  908 S    0  0.3   0:00.00 server.sh
 3452 root      18   0 35676 7912 5464 S    0  2.6   0:00.01 php
 5410 root      21   0  2372  956  756 S    0  0.3   0:00.00 cron
 5412 root      22   0  2440 1024  880 S    0  0.3   0:00.00 sh
 5414 root      25   0  2440 1048  908 S    0  0.3   0:00.00 server.sh
 5418 root      18   0 35680 7916 5464 S    0  2.6   0:00.01 php
 5858 root      18   0  2372  956  756 S    0  0.3   0:00.00 cron
 5859 root      21   0  2436 1016  880 S    0  0.3   0:00.00 sh
 5861 root      18   0  2440 1052  908 S    0  0.3   0:00.00 server.sh
 5865 root      15   0 35676 7912 5464 S    0  2.6   0:00.02 php
 6037 root      18   0  2372  956  756 S    0  0.3   0:00.00 cron
 6038 root      21   0  2440 1024  880 S    0  0.3   0:00.00 sh
 6039 root      18   0  2440 1052  908 S    0  0.3   0:00.00 server.sh
 6042 root      18   0 35676 7916 5464 S    0  2.6   0:00.02 php
 7192 root      18   0  2372  956  756 S    0  0.3   0:00.00 cron
 7193 root      21   0  2436 1016  880 S    0  0.3   0:00.00 sh
 7194 root      18   0  2440 1052  908 S    0  0.3   0:00.00 server.sh
 7202 root      18   0 35676 7912 5464 S    0  2.6   0:00.02 php
```
was noch komisch ist folgendes 



> root     28328  0.0  0.3   2372   956 ?        S    08:39   0:00 /USR/SBIN/CRON
> root     28340  0.0  0.3   2436  1020 ?        Ss   08:39   0:00 /bin/sh -c /usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh > /dev/null 2>> /var/log/ispconfig/cron.log
> root     28344  0.0  0.3   2444  1056 ?        S    08:39   0:00 /bin/bash /usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh
> root     28352  0.0  2.5  35680  7916 ?        S    08:39   0:00 /usr/bin/php -q /usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.php


diese drei laufen auf dem server viel zu oft meiner meinung nach. Bug ?


----------



## Till (21. Aug. 2009)

Das Problem wird höchst wahrscheinlich durch einen Bug in Maildirmake ausgelöst. Maildirmake kann unter bestimmten Umständen einfach hängen und sorgt somit dafür, dass der Konfigurationsprozess stoppt.

Wir haben dafür einen Workaround in ISPConfig ab 3.0.1.4 Beta 1 eingebaut, der das Problem abfangen kann.

Du kannst also auf die 3.0.1.4 Beta 1 updaten, die hat aber noch einen Bug in der firewall, so dass Du die Firewall vorher deaktivieren müsstest und dann nicht untder der Version einschalten.

Alternativ kannst Du auf SVN updaten. Die aktuelle SVN Version entspricht in etwa dem, was wir nächste Woche als Beta 2 rausbringen werden. Dort ist Der Bug mit den Prozessen behoben und das mit der Firewall sollte auch gehen. Ist aber halt noch nicht voll getestet.


----------



## chatty (27. Aug. 2009)

Der jetzige svn Snapshot funktioniert bei allem. Sowohl mit dem Server.sh und server.php als auch mit der Firewall. Die löppt.
1 A .


----------

